# 2nd horse attacked in metamora



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

2 horses in one week from the same farm. both part of the Sherriff s mounted division....

http://www.abc12.com/story/27988251/another-horse-attacked-by-coyotes-at-lapeer-county-farm


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Something's rotten in Denmark!


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

2508speed said:


> Something's rotten in Denmark!


I have a friend that is big into the horse community in this area. his wife is a trainer and they board horses. they know alot of people from the area and told me some of the details on the first attack. the first horse that was attacked was a 20 yr old horse that was kept seperate from the others alot of the time because it would get pushed aside during feeding time......common practice with older horses to kept them fed well and protect from injuries. otherwise it was a healthy horse just older. it kind of sounds like this one was one from a group of horses so probably younger and also healthy. seems hard to believe coyotes would go after such large prey. there is plenty of food for coyotes around here and it isnt a harsh winter. both attacks the people were home and witnessed the coyotes.


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

DirtySteve said:


> I have a friend that is big into the horse community in this area. his wife is a trainer and they board horses. they know alot of people from the area and told me some of the details on the first attack. the first horse that was attacked was a 20 yr old horse that was kept seperate from the others alot of the time because it would get pushed aside during feeding time......common practice with older horses to kept them fed well and protect from injuries. otherwise it was a healthy horse just older. it kind of sounds like this one was one from a group of horses so probably younger and also healthy. seems hard to believe coyotes would go after such large prey. there is plenty of food for coyotes around here and it isnt a harsh winter. both attacks the people were home and witnessed the coyotes.
> 
> 
> _Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


OK! I believe you. Sad situation. Must be a pack in the area.


----------



## 5pt. (Dec 17, 2010)

This is within a mile of my house. Few weeks ago I heard coyotes during the day, it was super foggy but 2-3 in the afternoon. Also got coyotes on trail cam for the first time this summer.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

I live across the street from the farm the coyotes are attacking the horses. I've since taken up predator hunting and I'm trying my hand at trapping/cable restraints. Where I live we have show horses, and a few pregnant mares. I've been keeping a watchful eye and I've got coyote tracks all over the back hayfield. I'm hoping to bag a yote, via gun or cable, doesn't matter to me.


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

Details on the first attack are as follows, from the lady who runs that farm,

5 coyotes on the lone horse, and she let her two dogs out to chase them off, they tangled with the coyotes until the dogs themselves got injured, and the coyotes retreated. The coyotes had damaged the rear tendons of the horse as they were going to bring it down, so the horse had to be put down. The second attack, the coyotes eviscerated a horses hind end. Both of the attacks occurred during mid day. Broad daylight. I was at lunch during the second attack and immediately got a phone call from my barns owner, we had 4 coyotes in our back field by the manure piles and they were covered in tracks. 


So, I've got a couple of road kill deer in my back hayfield and I'm basically sitting overwatch hoping to pick a coyote off with my rifle. I'm trying to learn how to set traps, I've also got a couple michigan snares out there on yote pathways into my field. I'll let you guys know if I get one.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Good luck ohhiitznik.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

This is a photo of the second horses injury. The owner of the farm said she believes it is from the horse running into something while being chased. 










Heres a link to the story. 

http://horsetalk.co.nz/2015/02/01/coyotes-behind-nasty-injury-police-horse/#axzz3QWlirc5t

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

ohhiitznik said:


> Details on the first attack are as follows, from the lady who runs that farm,
> 
> 5 coyotes on the lone horse, and she let her two dogs out to chase them off, they tangled with the coyotes until the dogs themselves got injured, and the coyotes retreated.
> ..............


No one knows how many coyotes there might have been there because no one saw the attack. Because no coyotes were actually seen at either attack is why the DNR wonders if it might not be a pack of dogs instead of coyotes.

L & O


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

I've had two experiences with this type of coyote behavior over the years.

1st incident had a pair of coyotes chasing a pony inside a corral at night where they chased it until it ran into a pipe gated which broke it's neck. Thereupon the coyotes feed on the pony. The owner buried the pony and called me because the two coyotes were observed digging the pony up and continuing to feed. I caught a healthy old female and a female pup. There was no further chasing of the other horses or digging resumed..

Two years ago a farmer had his horses penned close to his house and several coyotes where seen chasing the horses mid-morning twice. I was called in to trap them and caught 8, all had mange. Once those coyotes were removed no further chasing of horses was observed though there 3 coyotes traveling through the farm on an unfrequent schedule, they did not show any interest in the horses when passing through.

There have been several incidents I am very aware of south east of me maybe 10-15 miles, by folks observing coyotes during mid-day acting in a manner not recognized as inherent coyote behavior. Approaching humans unafraid, hanging around and in extremely close proximity to housing, chasing family dogs in yards, and driveways, etc. Each of these coyotes were shot and all had mange.

I'm not a Vet but it would appear that possibly a mange coyote runs a fever or a similar aliment causing it to deviate from it's normal, inherent behavior.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

It's hard to feel sorry for the people who live in the area, my friend and I have tried several times over the last few years to get permission to hunt the yotes in the area. What we encountered was a lot of out of touch tree huggers who won't allow you to hunt but wanted the yotes live trapped and relocated.:lol:
I feel sorry for the animals that are attacked but the resident of this horse community are out of touch with reality. My friend and I do hunt some property a few miles down the road and have had some success in the area but I believe the yotes treat the horse grounds as a sanctuary! I wish them good luck with their problem.


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

Honkkilla59 said:


> It's hard to feel sorry for the people who live in the area, my friend and I have tried several times over the last few years to get permission to hunt the yotes in the area. What we encountered was a lot of out of touch tree huggers who won't allow you to hunt but wanted the yotes live trapped and relocated.:lol:
> I feel sorry for the animals that are attacked but the resident of this horse community are out of touch with reality. My friend and I do hunt some property a few miles down the road and have had some success in the area but I believe the yotes treat the horse grounds as a sanctuary! I wish them good luck with their problem.



You are so right, me working with the horse folks allow me to talk to them. A few of them let me hunt, but even for knowing me for 10 years, being a respectful hunter and what not some still won't allow it. I think this may allow some to have trappers come out, but its a start.


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

Liver and Onions said:


> No one knows how many coyotes there might have been there because no one saw the attack. Because no coyotes were actually seen at either attack is why the DNR wonders if it might not be a pack of dogs instead of coyotes.
> 
> L & O



Its not a pack of dogs. I literally wake up and look at the farm everyday. I had 3 coyotes try to take my sister in laws jack russell this summer while I was out dumping manure in our hay pasture. People in horse country don't allow stray dogs, they all rescue them and turn them into pets. Sounds ridiculous but its true. Its coyotes, and nobody really hunts them in this area. Thats why they have packed up and are much more bold. The deer hunting pressure in the area is low, so most of the yotes that would be taken as targets of opportunity are not. I'm going to the farm tomorrow to ask if I can snare over there, but they did have some professional predator hunters out there after the first attack so I may not be able to get on it yet.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

If these horse owners don't want to let people help them remove the coyotes they are kind of asking for problems. 
They are finding out you can't live with them I guess.


----------



## grapestomper (Jan 9, 2012)

If these horse owners don't want to let people help them remove the coyotes they are kind of asking for problems. 
They are finding out you can't live with them I guess.


----------

